# I love living in a rural area....



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

My mail carrier just brought me fresh, beautiful brown eggs from her chickens. She charges $2 a dozen - way cheaper than the gross store-bought eggs. She told me when I'm close to running out to just put a note in the mailbox and she'll bring me more. 

So now I have a supply of good eggs until mine start laying.

I think I'm in heaven.



Oh - and she delivered this for the inside of the chicken house in a package I'd ordered from Amazon:


----------

